# romulan 7 weeks



## chuckdee123 (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm trying to get better at taking bud shots, so i broke out the tripod today and took some pics of my romulan, day 45.  
enjoy!


----------



## v35b (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice! how much longer before you chop?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 13, 2010)

well, i was planning on letting her go for up to 12 weeks when it was recommended to me, but im battling powder mold on her now so i'm probably going to chop in 2 weeks tops... thanks for stopping by


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 13, 2010)

so the Romulan usually goes a whopping 12wks ? ? ?... wow... that must be couchlock-zone at that time... or is it just a particular trait of the cut u have or something?... I can't imagine it going much past 9 even...


----------



## v35b (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I'm on my first grow, and getting close to maturity on one of my plants. Do you have a link to what PM looks like?

Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 13, 2010)

v35b said:
			
		

> Well I'm on my first grow, and getting close to maturity on one of my plants. Do you have a link to what PM looks like?
> 
> Thanks, and good luck.



check my grow journal, the link in my sig, one or 2 pages back i posted a couple pics. also check out 'relentless999's thread in the sick plants section, called "powdery mildew so close to harvest" ...and good luck if you have pm...

crazy V - well, talking to another grower on here about romulan, he told me he let his go for 9 weeks, and his boy lets his go for 12, and when he let it go for 12 weeks the result was much better. i have never grown romulan before this..

more porn...


----------



## nvthis (Mar 13, 2010)

Mmm Mmm! Man, that's lookin' tight bro!

Crazy- Kasgrow let his go 12 and apparently loved the finish. His description of flavor and high was much better than mine. I chopped at 9 and thought it sucked. Actually, it wasn't _bad_ so much as disappointing, both in flavor and potency. Kas and I both got our cuts at HS...

Chuck, like I mentioned bro, once the application dries (whichever one you are using) it might still appear that it didn't work. The tell tale here is _no new pm,_ the spots will go away. Just give it a minute__ .. Keep yer eye on her bro...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks dude

more


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 15, 2010)

Good luck with that romulan. I have one in flower right now too and I am battling powdery mildew. I tried green cure for a couple of months. It would wipe out what I hit but would come back elsewhere. It also burned my pistols if sprayed direct. I sprayed the garden with the zone, penetrator(saturater) and it is looking promising. The Romulan has become a favorite high of mine and a few others. It hits you in the head and makes you stupid. It is disorienting so don't use it driving. It is a head high for sure. It was well worth the wait. I am going to try to harvest at 11 weeks this time. It is smelling ripe and looking ripe right now at 10 weeks. I just have to find my scope. I was trying a new nute line that I believe extended my veg time in flower due to it's high N in the first two weeks of flower on my first run. All of my plants that I used the nute line on took longer to ripen. 
 I'll let you know how the zone, penetrator( saturater) works out.


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good chuck...hope the pm is in check...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks hams.
kasgrow - right on dude. i guess the rom is a lil more susceptible
then others for the pm maybe. the "old fashioned bicarbonate" i used a few days ago seems to be holding it at bay for now - hopefully it wont come back with a vengence... good luck with yours too, kas.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 15, 2010)

HI Chuck...

Gorgeous bud pics, bro...  After you go tripod you never go back...  I have a pal who keeps trying to take macros without a tripod and every time he sends me a blurry pic he moans about how crappy his camera is cuz it can't take a decent close up in focus...  I'm pullin' for yaz to harvest lots of those budz PM free...



			
				kasgrow said:
			
		

> Good luck with that romulan. I have one in flower right now too and I am battling powdery mildew. I tried green cure for a couple of months. It would wipe out what I hit but would come back elsewhere. It also burned my pistols if sprayed direct.



Hey Kas...

I'm curious...  Did you treat all of your plants with Greencure or did you just hit the problem areas?  I've never had PM but I got some cuts that originated out west and I picked up some Greencure last week to use as a preventative measure.  I've also have had my share of bud rot and I'm trying GC to help prevent botrytis and PM spores from getting a start.  I just sprayed all of my plants last night and so far all of the pistils look bright and white so no burn from my application...  I have 2 plants 21 days into 12/12 and the other 3 are only 10 days into flowering.  I let them all dry for a good hour or more with fans in the bathroom before I moved them back under the lights.  So far it's a day later no burn with them 14" from my 1K hps...

Peace!


----------



## cmd420 (Mar 15, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI Chuck...
> 
> Gorgeous bud pics, bro... After you go tripod you never go back... I have a pal who keeps trying to take macros without a tripod and every time he sends me a blurry pic he moans about how crappy his camera is cuz it can't take a decent close up in focus... I'm pullin' for yaz to harvest lots of those budz PM free...
> 
> ...


 
I'm battling PM with Green Cure right now..I've been using it for a few months now and it works for problem areas but I have to go through the garden every night hunting for white patches..then I hit em with GC, but there are new spots in different areas every night

I'm getting a sulfur burner tomorrow and be done with this PM nonsense....

Green cure is good as a gentle temporary fix...it worked better than Serenade for me.. (smells waaaay better than Serenade too)


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

do you have plenty of air movement? are you letting the soil dry out between waterings?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 15, 2010)

dos - thanks bud! youre totally right - the tripod is the only way to do it. 

hey cmd - you might want to check this stuff out..

hXXp://www.planetnatural.com/site/bi-carb-fungicide.html

if you see new patches coming back every night with the GC, this stuff might work better for you - and its real cheap. i got a bottle for $12 in berkeley. i sprayed down all pm sights on the romulan three days ago, and i just gave her an inspection - nothing. no new and the old is gone, but im only three days in so we'll see how it really works in due time. 
seems to be doing the job....

and im sorry to hear this many people are battling PM too, good luck everybody!


----------



## nvthis (Mar 15, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> and im sorry to hear this many people are battling PM too, good luck everybody!


 
Haha, 'tis the season my friend. You should find that it will disappear almost entirely on it's own in the Summer months 

I dunno if this will help ya out fellas, but when I first learned how to use DM Zone and Pen. the strategy was to make sure the entire plant was hit during treatment. NO spot treating. Dipping was even better (as no spots would be missed). This was how it was put to me as the pm would just migrate to the missed spots.... And double the Zone dose (bottle says 5ml, but use at least 10). The DM mix has a very strange, but pleasant smell. Something akin to smelling anti-freeze or the old leaded gasoline... It defies description, but isn't bad.

Good to see you again Kas..


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 17, 2010)

When I sprayed the green cure I used it with DM penetrator and sprayed the whole plant. The pm came back within a four to five days. I tried spot spraying when I saw and read about others burning their pistils. It still came back. I sprayed plants totally until they started to flower. Then I sprayed the plants again 2 days before harvest to kill off any active spores and it worked well for that and left the bud smokable for me with no change in flavor or burn quality.
I have sprayed dm zone+penetrator 2 times with 4 days between and I see no visible pm and no pistils burned so far. I have a sulfur burner and sulfur but I don't use it anymore because it really harshes the bud. My flowering room is a perpetual harvest with many strains so I always have plants getting near harvest.


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 17, 2010)

PS, I have two large fans on each side of the garden blowing all of the plants around constantly, even during lights out. I also run a large exhaust fan for the garden during cooler time like now. In the summer I seal up the room and run co2 and ac. This is the first year I have had a problem with pm so I believe it came from club clones. Now I treat them for pm and treat with avid before adding them to my garden to be safe.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2010)

Good call bro. I haven't noticed any pistil burn with DM either. But I do still notice the pm will come back if treatments are skipped or spots are missed. As long as I keep up on it, I won't lose any bud or have any effect on harvest weight or any residual off smells/flavors. Yeah, it's all good.  Just wish the penetrator was cheaper!!! (actually, it's not that it's that expensive, it's just the fact that a small mix uses a TON of it )


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi PM warriors...

Well I did speak too soon... When the lights came on the 2nd day I noticed some slightly burned pistils with using Greencure but not too bad overall.  So the DM Zone...  Is this an application that you've just found that works fighting PM cuz it's actually made for root zone application, right?  Is it an enzyme like Sensizym, Cannazym, Hygrozyme?  Do you know if you use it with soil is it organically compatible?  Hmmm... I'm a Hygrozyme user but I could start getting Zone instead and use it on my root zone as well as a foliar PM preventative...   Anyhooo... just wonderin'...

Peace!


----------



## hydrotoker (Jan 23, 2011)

nice pics.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice pics, love this strain.


----------

